# Himbeeren und Überalterung bzw."Bodenermüdung"- Erfahrungen?



## Wetterleuchten (27. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

ich hatte mal eine ziemlich große und ergiebige Himbeerhecke. Hatte... Vor zwei Jahren machte ich einen ziemlich aufwendigen Umbau, der auch die Hecke betraf. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/beton-muss-weg-aber-wie.45706/page-3 
Ein paar Himbeerpflanzen hatte ich damals ausgegraben und verschenkt, den Rest in Töpfen "zwischengelagert" und erst letzten Herbst bzw. diesen Frühling an mehr oder weniger die gleiche Stelle (aber mit "neuer" Erde, weil da ziemlich viel hin- und her geschüttet wurde) wieder ausgepflanzt. Eigentlich logisch, dass die Pflanzen alle ein bisschen "mickrig" wirken und nur teilweise blühen wollen, weil sie brauchen um wieder einzuwachsen ihre alte Form wiederzuerlangen? Oder weil sie auch noch schlicht alt sind (die ersten wurden vor elf ahren gepflanzt)? Sommerhimbeeren verjüngen sich doch eigentlich ständig, weil sie neue Ausläufer treiben und man die abgetragenen Ruten sowieso abschneidet, oder?

Und zum Boden: es heißt ja, man soll Himbeeren nur dort pflanzen, wo mindestens drei Jahre vorher keine gestanden hätten, wegen dieser "Bodenermüdung". Bei echten Monokulturen, die zusätzlich noch einseitig gedüngt und womöglich noch pestizidbehandelt werden, kann ich das ja nachvollziehen. Wenn aber regelmäßig von oben Kompost eingearbeitet wird und zudem reichlich gemulcht wird für die Humusbildung, wird doch eine ständige "Bodenerneuerung" gefördert und eine Ermüdung quasi ausgeschlossen, mein ich.

Hat da irgendwer hier diesbezüglich Erfahrungen? Ich möchte meine Himbeeren nicht schon wieder umziehen, ich wüsste auch gar nicht wohin damit in meinem Minigarten.
Auf Himbeeren verzichten kommt schon gar nicht in Frage.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Apr. 2018)

Hei...meine Himbeeren haben immer versucht aus dem ihnen angedachten Platz wegzuwandern und sind überall rausgekommen, wo sie nicht sollten...
Die, die noch auf dem Stück verblieben, wurden trotz größter Bemühungen immer kleiner und hatten kaum noch was dran.
Was auch passiert ist, ist das faule Frücht runtergefallen sind und daduch Wildlinge aufgetaucht sind, die kaum bis nix getragen haben...
Obwohl sie immer Beerendünger, Kompost und Brennesseljauche bekommen haben.
Ich hab sie jetzt gelinde gesagt verrecken lassen und hab mir neue gekauft und in 40 Liter Töpfe gesetzt...Meine Lieblinge sind zur Zeit die Glenample...auch Kinderhimbeere genannt, weil sie keine Dörner haben...die ist kräftig, vital und gesund..hat riesen leckere Beeren..auch im Topf...aber vorsicht im Land...ich hab meiner Schwiema einen zum Muttertag geschenkt...der ist innerhalb von einem Jahr überall im Garten rausgekommen und davon hab ich jetzt die Ableger...
Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Topfhimbeeren..sie tragen super, bleiben wo sie sind und wenns mal abwärts geht, schmeiß ich sie aus dem Topf raus, und setz sie in frische Erde...
So ist der Plan..mit meinen Heidelbeeren funktioniert das seit Jahren breits blendent 
Ich kann sie auch, wenn Früchte dran sind in den Schatten stellen..dann verkochen die nichtmehr  und vorher und nachher in die Sonne..weil sie das ja ansich mögen...
Was macht man nicht alles für eine Hand voll Beeren, direkt in den Mund 
Da wo die Himbeeren vorher waren, setze ich jetzt Maibeeren/Honigbeeren. Einen hab ich schon paar Jahre, aber die braucht einen Befruchter...blöd, das es die nicht immer und überall gibt...nächste Woche hat Norma welche...mal auf die Lauer legen ;-) Diese Woche gibts dort glaub ich auch die großen Töpfe für nen Appel und en Ei...
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. Apr. 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei...meine Himbeeren haben immer versucht aus dem ihnen angedachten Platz wegzuwandern und sind überall rausgekommen, wo sie nicht sollten...
> Die, die noch auf dem Stück verblieben, wurden trotz größter Bemühungen immer kleiner und hatten kaum noch was dran.


Mein Problem ist halt, dass meine Himbeeren sich fast ein Jahrzehnt pudelwohl auf ihrem Platz fühlten und jetzt plötzlich ein einziges Gemicker ist. Ich versuche jetzt halt zu ergründen, was die Ursache sein könnte. Bzw. ob es Sinn macht, sie an der Stelle durch neue zu ersetzen, falls es wirklich Überalterung sein sollte. Töpfe sind jetzt nicht so meins (ist auch ein Platzproblem), ideal finde ich eher Pflanzen an einem passenden Platz wachsen zu haben und dann kommen die notfalls Wochen und Monate alleine klar.


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2018)

Himbeeren haben leider nur eine Lebensdauer von ca 10 Jahren, dann ist der Traum ausgeträumt.
Ähnlich wie bei Spargel ( Ca 14 Jahre) hat die Pflanze aus gedient, da hilft auch keine Boden-Aufwärtung mehr.

Sorry, so ist es heit.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (28. Apr. 2018)

Ja, Ron, da könntest du recht haben. Wobei ich ja grundsätzlich ein bisschen zurückhaltend bin, wenn die Angaben von jemandem kommen, der "einschlägige gartenbauliche Interessen" hat, sprich Pflanzen verkauft. Andererseits sind auch Obstbäume oder jede x-beliebige ausdauernde Kulturpflanze ertragsmäßig irgendwann mal "durch".

Ich hab jetzt mal Bilder 
 
Die hier waren glaub ich die ersten, die wirken schon irgendwie schütter 

Während die da vielleicht noch was werden können?


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2018)

Über 30 Jahre stehen unsere an ihrem Platz und wachsen wie blöd. Jedes Jahr volle Ernte bis zum ersten Frost. Also eine sehr späte Sorte. Und damit auch eine Sorte die nicht so überzüchtet ist, vermute ich .
Achso Düngen???? Wasn dat 
Nur immer schön Teichwasser und gut ist.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Mai 2018)

René, ich denke eher, dass ihr einfach verschiedene Sorten habt, die sich gegenseitig befruchten. Das müsste bei mir eigentlich auch der Fall sein, schon allein weil ich mich beim Kauf nie so richtig entscheiden kann. Dummerweise habe ich mir das damals aber nicht gemerkt. Inzwischen bin ich ja dazu übergegangen, die Schildchen von neu gepflanzten Beeren aufzubewahren, für die "erste Generation" ist das allerdings zu spät und von den Wildlingen, die ich auf einem aufgegebenem Familiengrundstück eingesammelt habe, wird es auch ein ewiges Rätsel sein, was das mal war und woher es kam.

Aber erst mal egal. Die Himbeeren haben das lange Wochenende genutzt, um kräftig durchzutreiben und Blüten anzusetzen (teilweise). Ich werde mir das einfach noch ne Weile anschauen und abwarten. Vielleicht muss dieser Abschnitt auch einfach nur noch mehr "zur Ruhe kommen", und ich meinen Schock überwinden, dass ich meinen Himbeeren doch mehr zu schaffen gemacht habe als geplant.


----------

